# New hawthorne hot rod bike



## brownster69 (Jan 26, 2013)

Decided to retire my manton & smith hotrod bike and build this prewar hawthorne since our club rides every month rain or shine and i live in western washington which our ( state flag is the blue plastic tarp and our mascot is rust !!!! ) so here is my new project hot rod bike. It has a little of this and that shelby shock ease fork,torrington
neck and bars,persons pedals,hawthorne speedo,custom gothic bobbed fenders,custom paint ,long spring seat 
and original green drop center rims with post war cordovan ribbed tires.


----------



## dogdart (Jan 27, 2013)

That's gonna be a sweet looking rider


----------



## dougfisk (Jan 27, 2013)

Those fenders won't be much help keeping the rain off you.


----------



## dubsey55 (Feb 11, 2013)

Cool  looking  hot  rod!  What  size  (tooth  count)  chainring  are  you  running  on  there,  and  will  this  have  a  chainguard!


----------



## Boris (Feb 12, 2013)

It pains me to say this, but that's a sweet little ride! Where ya gonna put the license plate?


----------



## brownster69 (Feb 14, 2013)

*chain ring*

24 tooth cause smaller makes it much easier to ride and no chainguard look at begining of post i have the final pics with the bike finished.


QUOTE=dubsey55;207485]Cool  looking  hot  rod!  What  size  (tooth  count)  chainring  are  you  running  on  there,  and  will  this  have  a  chainguard![/QUOTE]


----------



## brownster69 (Feb 14, 2013)

*license plate*

its on the bike now MR. Smart a**     pics are on the original post with the bike finished   ha ha  ha.





Dave Marko said:


> It pains me to say this, but that's a sweet little ride! Where ya gonna put the license plate?


----------



## eduardonisiguti (Feb 20, 2013)

*bike*

I'm browsing through the topics, I am new forum user.
Cool! Hope to see other good projects.


----------

